# new to anabolic steriods



## dietrick59 (Sep 1, 2012)

my name is russell im 5'6'' and weight 250 lbs im new to steriods i just got 1 bottle of pituitary growth hormone 100mg 60 tablets bottle and dbol 25mg 90 caspsules, deca 200 90 200mg capsules, test 600mg 60 tablets, and tren 75mg 90 capsules this is my first time using them and em looking for how to sart my first cycle and what to use so if anybody could help me id appriacte it i have a freind who takes them and he suggested to start with test 1 every 4 days with tren 2 every 3 days for the first cycle than dbol 2 a day with decca 1 every 2 days for my second cycle any thoughts would appricate it thanks goal is to loose body fat and gain mor muscle and definition.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2012)

dietrick59, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2012)

*

WELCOME !!!     [sounds like you bought a bunch of fake roids]    *


----------



## brazey (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with Charley.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## darksidefitness (Sep 1, 2012)

HA HA HA...Welcome aboard. A lot of gear, first cycle and the gear is to loose weight. Yeap...you are in the right place


----------



## dietrick59 (Sep 1, 2012)

the ones i got were from anobolic steriods.com my buddy takes em and says they work great what do you mean by fake like just cause there not the shots?


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 1, 2012)

dietrick59 said:


> the ones i got were from anobolic steriods.com my buddy takes em and says they work great what do you mean by fake like just cause there not the shots?



Pretty much.


----------



## effinrob (Sep 2, 2012)

welcome... but there fake


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 2, 2012)

you got scammed


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

dietrick59 said:


> the ones i got were from anobolic steriods.com my buddy takes em and says they work great what do you mean by fake like just cause there not the shots?



all fake bro.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 2, 2012)

fake... sorry bro, but you got scammed - or, you are not properly describing what you received (i.e. there is no ORAL deca)...


----------



## jengrrl (Sep 2, 2012)

So the roids are fake,but what about supplements that claim to lean you up,to lose fat but keep muscle ? Such as Lipotase for instance. I am writing a paper on supplements for school and need some opinions please


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

jengrrl said:


> So the roids are fake,but what about supplements that claim to lean you up,to lose fat but keep muscle ? Such as Lipotase for instance. I am writing a paper on supplements for school and need some opinions please



please start a new thread in the supplement forum on this.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

